# Where did my pretty show icons go on my 922?



## schmack (Sep 10, 2005)

I replaced my 922 due to problems with Sling, but my new 922 doesn't have nice show-related icons for recordings anymore. Now I get the channel icon instead. Is there a setting I need to change?

BTW, the new Sling works once out of 10 times I try to launch a stream.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

It takes a day or so for everything to load correctly on the 922. (From reading other posts)


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

tampa8 said:


> It takes a day or so for everything to load correctly on the 922. (From reading other posts)


I agree with the above statement. It took about a day for mine to load the show tiles, channel logos, and all of the remote codes. Give it a day or two, and all should be well


----------

